# good deal???



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

9 OLD OIL LAMPS, SHADES, CHIMNEYS - ALADDIN


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well round here in the shops, the alladin would go fer $50 ta $75, the others anywhere from $15 ta $40 ea. Now, I don't pay that, but it be somthin ta go by anywho. Maybe they'd tak less? $120 might not be bad deal.


----------

